# What Aftermarket Spring/Shock Combo?



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

What's up! I'm currently in the market to replace my worn suspension on my 2006 A6 3.2 S-Line. 

The car already sits lower than the normal A6, but I want it lower than that. What are some good aftermarket set-ups? I know about H&R, KWs, etc, etc. But really want to know what every one thinks! 

Plus any pics of the stance will be much appreciated!


Juston


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

25 views and no replies...


----------

